# shark fishing



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

good lord y'all
give it a break

YOU CANT FISH FOR SHARKS IN HORRY COUNTY

THEY STINK. THEY EXCRETE THROUGH THEIR SKIN. THEY SMELL LIKE BAD SLUT.
WE NEED A SEPARATE FORUM FOR SHARK PEOPLE AND GET THEM OUT OF OUR FISHING DISCUSSIONS.

SHARK PEOPLE... GO SOMEWHERE ELSE AND GROW A PENIS
SHARKING IS GETTING OLD ON THIS FISHING FORUM 

we like to catch fish, create our own rigs and try new techniques to catch fish


CHUNKING A DEAD CAT ON A 6/0 HOOK ISNT FISHING!!!
GROW UP!
BUY LIGHTWEIGHT GEAR
CATCH BIG FISH ON ULTRALITE RIGS

THERES NO FINESS TO SHARKING.....BLOODY BAIT... A HOOK....YEHAAAA......i'M A FISHERMAN!!!!

GIMME A BREAK

Contact Flea and start a sharking room and get 0ut of our fishing forum


----------



## scrmn114senator (Sep 6, 2008)

Despite popular belief skink not all sharkers are the gung ho 16/0 penn 20/0 crcle hook fishers they are made out to be. dont get me wrong i have a few of those rigs, but thats only for very very very large fish, (pushing 700 lbs+ from a boat) you say there is no finesseing a shark? Catch a six foot black tip on the surf using a 10ft ugly stick and 20# line and a 40# leader. then imagine if you could almost getting spooled only to counter it by sprinting down the beach after the damn thing. i try new methods all the time and attempt to use the lightest tackle possable. i like catching other fish too. Tarpon, Kings, Spanish, cobia, flounder, catfish ,largemouth bass, chain pickerel, and red fish. Hell, ive gone to 3 mile souly based on YOUR reports a few weeks back on that rash of large spanish being caught in search for spanish and kings. the thing im trying to get at is fishing for sharks is the same as fishing for anything else. yes the task of getting a shark on your hook is easy but doing it so it tests your tackle is another. I can see if you are getting tired of those sellect few retards that go and use a 9/0 to catch a 6ft shark, dumping blood or oil untill there is a slick that covers pawleys to appachee pier, and then horses some small shark in then yes, that is completely retarded. and i agree. but there are some of us out there that get just as much excitment out of catching sharks as you do your preffered fish. this site is for ALL people that fish, no matter what they fish for, and though we may like it or not, share how they fish for it.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you ever stop and think that the "12 year" old you were praising in one thread might read the absolute garbage you posted in this thread?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

ALRIGHTY.....I knew you would eventually show your true self on your so called reports.....Who made you the King on this website....Haven't you noticed the only people who reply to your nonsense are your handful of new disciples on this forum..Do you think you're editor and chief of some fish and game magazine?? 

One definition of skink is a lizard and your bashing of the shark questions fits the name. I guess some young man or boy stopped your advances to put you in a bad mood today.. maybe your going to get fired at surfside pier like you did at garden city. 

Maybe sharks remind you of yourself...(a predator of the weak ).. I'll be waiting for your witty response and I care not to here from your few diciples who stick up for you.. 

You made by day today lizard..Danman

I will still read your daily reports like always (in disgust) but can't wait till you slip up again and show your true self..see ya next tide...hahahahahahahaha


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Uh, relax....Fishing is fishing, no matter. All of us should respect whatever one fishes, where they fish, etc. It's like marlin seekers who look down at spot catchers. But I also agree one should not create havoc for other fisherpersons for the "special" fish they are seeking.

As for any discussion forum, we are all seeking info to better our chances and to discuss topics with fellow fisherpersons who have a common "kinship" - fishing. Don't make this into the political blogs, where everyone can say just about anything. You lose dignity when you go to far...

Now back to fishing.......


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

The Skink said:


> good lord y'all
> give it a break
> 
> YOU CANT FISH FOR SHARKS IN HORRY COUNTY
> ...



WOW Guess its Time for me to say my whats on my mind I tend to stay pretty quite of this fourm due to people who have closed minds. 

Sharkfishing in an area that is off limits to it I can see you getting upset over but to take it out on all people who shark fish is way out of line.

Ok so the basics of sharkfishing are simple bloody bait hook line rod to easy right. Ok try 9 foot lemon from surf or pier on 20# line light enough tackle for you?

Now yes anyone can go catch 3-4 foot sharks and have fun Kids love this kind of fishing for one fact they almost always bite.

Now the 6/0, 9/0 12/0- 16/0 sharkers have a different goal when fishing they do not want the 3-6 footers they want that 10+ footer that roams our beaches they find that a 400+ pound fish is a battle of strenth try holding a 10 pound rod and reel combo for over a hour and tell me its easy.

I have caught all the fish you post in your reports from pomps, whiting, blues, kings, spanish, drum, reds, trout, and many more. All of which I have also caught on artis, To include shark . Fishing is fishing if you have a problem with that keep your mouth shut and your fingers off the key board and stop internet fishing. 

Reguardless of your opinion sharkfishin has been around for years and will continue to be for many more after you no longer are able to fish. 

I shark fish alot and can tell you when you figure out the right spot with the right bait there are fish within 25 yards of the break that you will never turn with a 14/0 or 16/0.

Now say if you want that I am not a fisherman and I can tell you that members on this board will tell you otherwise.

Just cause I know you dont like it.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Danman said:


> ALRIGHTY.....I knew you would eventually show your true self on your so called reports.....Who made you the King on this website....Haven't you noticed the only people who reply to your nonsense are your handful of new disciples on this forum..Do you think you're editor and chief of some fish and game magazine??
> 
> One definition of skink is a lizard and your bashing of the shark questions fits the name. I guess some young man or boy stopped your advances to put you in a bad mood today.. maybe your going to get fired at surfside pier like you did at garden city.
> 
> ...


Wow. Based on a post on a fishing forum, you call someone a "predator" and suggest that the person has been making advances at a young man or boy. I agree that Skink's post was a little over the top, but that type of personal attack is totally uncalled for.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

My deepest 
apologies to the general population of the room. I got bombarded by pm's about sharking and called some pretty nasty stuff again by a few of the visitors here, (whoshall remain nameless) I shouldnt have let them get under my skin but they seemed like punks just trying to annoy me. Sharking is a legitimate type of sport fishing and I would never take anything away from those who do it. 
That post was aimed at those few(who shall remain nameless) and I should have made that clear

Again my apologies to the forum
I lost my temper, vented at a few, and maddened several. 

Is it possible to block PM's from certain people, There's only so much hate mail a person can take.

Again...I apologize to the forum


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Steve,

Upper left corner - User CP

Settings and Options

"Edit Ignore List"

Add away.

I think it also ignores posts on the forums, as well as PM's. I don't know if there is a way to only block PM's or not.

I hope this helps. 

AJ


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks Bubba.

I'll try it

When ya coming back down?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Wife started a new job last week. She'll have a 90-day probation period before she can start getting vacation days, so probably in the spring (that's the goal) if all goes well.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

"smells like bad slut" " Grow a penis" hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah


really though alot of folks have been talking sharks alot. it IS illegal to shark fish in horry county though ive NEVER seen it enforced on the beach.start yakking out tuna heads with 14/0's in sand spikes then you may see it enforced.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

its all good skink!!............you blew a fuse and we all do............you said "grow a penis???"....hahahahahahahahahahahaahah man you kill me!!!that WAS funny!!ya know though.......a shark forum wouldnt be a bad idea for real.....ya here that pier and surf.....grow a penis and start a shark forum!!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It _does_ get old having every other thread asking about sharks. If you want to catch them, go for it, but read a few threads before you ask what's been asked 20 different times on the last couple of pages.


----------



## VaFisher (Aug 7, 2006)

Even bluegill fishing can be fun.
Catching nothing is what's not fun!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

I LIKE IT CUZ ITS FAMILY FRIENDLY.TAKE THE GAL AND THE KIDS ON DA BEACH,YAK OUT A BAIT,COME BACK AND CHILL.KIDS CAN PLAY AND WHEN THE REEL SCREAMS EVERYONE GETS EXCITED TO SEE WHAT IT IS.

opps didnt mean to yell,forgot about caps.all the same its not science,sharks are easy as bream to catch and it requires very little skill.from the beach a yak helps but isnt required.

a shark forum would be cool for all of us shark lovers .it would seperate fishing from shark fishing.yall know what i mean!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah, a shark forum..
BUT you guys are hilarious!!! you'd think it was dead winter out there and everybody couped up on the key board..I'm tryin' to tally up the score but skink just got an upper cut to the chin and is brushin' it off. He's backin' away lookin' for...wait, wait skink swung and missed.....I tell ya' folks it's been one monumental 'bout here from where i'm sitting...six months later and POW!!!:beer:


----------



## CatchNFish (Jun 21, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## JRS4BASS (Jul 12, 2009)

The Skink, Hey man everyone loses it I do most of the time but thanks for the big nasty ole post. It made me realize maybe a shark would be good but a king or some spainish would be better. Thanks for all your reports and keep up the good work. 


Tight lines::fishing: Josh


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Before this gets further out of hand, a few things.

1. If it's a fish, people can discuss it or post reports on here about it. There will not be any species-specific forums on P&S. If there's a shark forum, then people will want a drum forum. Before it's all over we'll have a spot forum and flounder forum and God knows what else.  That said, if any of you want an area just for sharking, I'd suggest setting up a social group dedicated to the subject.

2. Y'all know the rules about foul language and name-calling. If this were a bar, you'd be told to take it outside. In this case, take it to PM if you want to ream somebody a new one.


----------

